# Ex-Shimano users



## n26ryan (Dec 14, 2005)

Do any of you consider going back (or have gone back) to Shimano after using SRAM?


----------



## Dank (Nov 26, 2006)

Are ya nuts?


----------



## 32and3cross (Feb 28, 2005)

I switch bad briefly when I was having some technical issues with my shifters (that SRAM took care of quickly). The shimano stuff was fine but I went back to SRAM as soon as I had a break to build back up my bike.


----------



## mmorast (Oct 22, 2007)

I still have some Dura Ace on my first bike. Though as soon as I get the money it is being converted to Force. I almost dread having to go back to ride my Shimano equipped bike.

Monte


----------



## eodusa (Oct 8, 2006)

I love the feel of the hoods on the SRAM.
I have Ultegra on my second bike.
The larger flat section makes it easier on my palms.
The Shimano hoods are a bit more curved, and need to be set up a bit higher to be comfortable. Reach on the SRAM is shorter in the drops.


----------



## n26ryan (Dec 14, 2005)

*dread...*



mmorast said:


> I still have some Dura Ace on my first bike. Though as soon as I get the money it is being converted to Force. I almost dread having to go back to ride my Shimano equipped bike.
> 
> Monte


What don't you like on your Shimano bike vs. your SRAM bike?


----------



## Major Kong (May 14, 2003)

No way. I run Rival on my A and B bikes but still run Dura Ace 9 on my winter bike which is a drag because it's just not as crisp shifting as SRAM is.

MK


----------



## armadillo (Nov 23, 2005)

I'm a soon to be former Shimano owner. Test rode a Roubaix with Rival yesterday. Loved it. I've test rode quite a few bikes in the last month or so. And have ridden Dura Ace, Ultegra SL, and Rival all in the last week. While are good even great, the Rival is what feels right to me. It just works.

Rival will be on my next bike.


----------



## eodusa (Oct 8, 2006)

I think Shimano needs to make a few updates to the hood shape. The bull horn type feel isn't as ergonomic. Honestly, both shift superbly when setup right.


----------



## mmorast (Oct 22, 2007)

Well mostly ergonomics. The SRAM grips just feel better. I am lucky though in that I only have 9spd Dura Ace. The 10spd is worse for my hands.

The second thing is shifting. I really love the shifting of the SRAM. They are both fast and accurate. I just like the mechanism of the shifting. Just works better with my brain. 

So dread might be a bad word to use. Just not as enjoyable.


----------



## Tschai (Jun 19, 2003)

My god people!!! Shimano hoods are fugly and the wires stick out. I don't think I could ever use them.


----------

